# Hypnosis: Has Anyone Tried It?



## bluewater01 (Jan 11, 2004)

I'm about at the point where I'm like "Enough is enough". I may consider trying this...


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

I've tried hypnosis tapes. I don't think they've really helped me in terms of social anxiety, but sometimes they help me fall asleep at night by relaxing away my thoughts.

Maybe trying a real experienced 'hypnotist' could be something to try.


----------



## bluewater01 (Jan 11, 2004)

Redefine said:


> Maybe trying a real experienced 'hypnotist' could be something to try.


That's what I meant, a real hypnotist.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

A Psychologist back in elementary school tried to hypnotize me, but he couldn't do it. Not everyone can be hypnotized.


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm thinking about hypnosis too.
There are some questions that may be answered by my subconsciousness.


----------



## FunBoy (Apr 17, 2008)

I have several downloads from, geez, I forget his name, wait, Glenn Harrold, he's British. The first one I listened to was to conquer my severe fear of flying and I listened to it everyday for about 6 months and it did do the trick! My first flight was panic-free and I actually enjoy flying now.

I bought some of his other ones on iTunes, but I haven't had the dedication or patience to listen to them over and over like the first one I bought. I think they do work but it's so hard to have like an hour out of your day devoted to them.


----------



## hhbecks (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm actually going to call someone about it tomorrow. My therapist suggested it to me. I'll post how it goes.


----------



## Pinzelhead (Mar 14, 2007)

Make sure you get a therapist who is able to put you into a deep trance.


----------



## shyman1918 (Apr 28, 2008)

I've thought about hypnosis, but I'm pretty sure I can't be hypnotized. Still, it would be interesting to give it a try.

On a side note, I've often found (and I'm not joking) an episode of The Joy of Painting with Bob Ross to be perfect for zoning out, falling asleep, keeping cool and feeling good.


----------



## hhbecks (Jan 2, 2008)

I am actually doing it. I don't know if it's going to work yet, but I like the idea about it being mostly subconscious. I find that trying to will myself out of being anxious does not work.


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

I have used some Paul Makenna CD for stuff about relaxation and confidence. I found the relaxation one worked better than the confidence thing.


----------



## ~AJ~ (Jan 23, 2008)

ok, Hypnosis is the one thing on this planet I simply do not understand 

I watched a hypnosis show and it was amazing, people were doing things that were out right embarrrasing and stupid. Things they'd be way to scared to do normally. I knew some of these people, they werent actors.

all it took was a few minutes of the hypnotist getting them to relax, and then they pretty much obeyed any command he gave them. Everything from making straight guys feel attraction to another guy, to making them think they're being pinched in the *** whenever the hypnotist touches his nose. 

The hypnotist said "when i point to you, you will feel deep attraction to me and fall in love with me" and all the guys start dancing with the male hypnotist and were trying to make out and one guy even started pulling down the hypnotists pants!

he even made one girl be stiff as a statue, and then he made a bridge out of her body with two chairs and stood on her and she held him up!

and then he gave a post-hypnotic suggestion, where he said "whenever you hear my name, you will shake your hips and say "thats the best guy in the world!" "

and the people were really doing it, everyone kept yelling the hypnotists name, and they couldnt stop shaking their hips and saying "thats the best guy in the world!"

I dont understand how someone could just lose their fear of looking dumb in just a few minutes! 

If we could get ourselves into this state and then order our selfs to do things we want to, it would be the cure to social anxiety. I just cant understand how this works.

so please, keep us all updated on and hypnosis therapy!! I wanna know what kind of progress you are making. are you facing your fears?? are you getting results?? is it worth the money??

(sorry for posting this in both threads, but i reeeaaaly wanna know)


----------

